# Creches/Nursery in Dubai



## Catherine Farrell (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope there is someone out there who can help me. I am moving to Dubai with my 1 year old son at the end of this month to join my husband who is already working in Dubai Festival City. I too will also be working there nearly immediately on my arrival. So we are looking for a creche that is not too far from the DFC. We will be living in Oud Metha so even if there is a creche close to there will be great.

All information will be much appreciated.

Thanks, 
Catherine (Dublin)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is a list of nurseries..Im personally not sure which ones are closer to the areas you are after, but this list does have addresses and web sites.

Hope it helps a little.


Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------

